# Demolition_of_the_Paris_Metro



## Blackrg (Dec 23, 2010)

I dunno, wasting time at work, found this diary of some doodes unauthorized exploration of the Paris Metro

Great photos, good blog writeup.. might fill some time for anyone in the same wasting time situation as me

Warning, site takes a while to load cos of all the pix


----------

